# Is It Safe?



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

I have been posting several questions here lately as I am considering a move from Thailand to Mexico within the next few years. I have also been gleaning info (some call it lurking) from others posts, and I'm wondering about how safe it is for a retired American to live there. My son makes frequent trips to Queretaro, Mexico and he thinks it's quite safe. But if you spend some time going through the various posts in this forum you get the feeling that things have changed and are getting worse. One poster even commented that anyone considering a move to Mexico is insane. 
As a comparison, in Thailand there are places that are unsafe, but they are the usual places, like Bangkok and the heavy tourist areas. Where I live in Chiang Mai province is very safe. I wouldn't recommend being in the center of town at 2 AM and falling down drunk, but in spite of all the negative in the news this is a very safe place for foreigners. What I'm saying is that there is a lot of hype and talking heads trying to sell their stories to the news media, when the reality is very different. How about Mexico? :noidea:


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pull up the covers, as it is unsafe anywhere......the sea is rising, meteors are coming our way, and some mosquitoes carry diseases.......

Can you hear the violins in the background?

Now, listen to your son, instead of those with other agendas. If you come, you will be just as happy as he is.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife´s half cousin was stopped on a road between Querétaro and Celaya on his way to Celaya Wednesday night betwwen 12 and 1 AM where he was beaten and shot to death and left on the side of the road. They took his new SUV. He was an architect doing a job there and only about 45 years old. The funeral we went to was here in SLP. Anyplace can be dangerous at a given time under certain circumstances.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I moved to Mexico in 2007. I am a single woman of 71 who lives alone in a pleasant middle-class neighborhood in the heart of Mexico City, a few blocks in back of the US Embassy. I feel quite safe here, though it is true I don't go out drinking till the wee hours and am usually home by 9 or 10 pm. I take public transportation to get around the city and while the subway and buses are sometimes unpleasantly crowded, I've never felt unsafe while riding them. I would imagine that Querétaro would be an even safer place to live than the CDMX.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

skip8622 said:


> I have been posting several questions here lately as I am considering a move from Thailand to Mexico within the next few years. I have also been gleaning info (some call it lurking) from others posts, and I'm wondering about how safe it is for a retired American to live there. My son makes frequent trips to Queretaro, Mexico and he thinks it's quite safe. But if you spend some time going through the various posts in this forum you get the feeling that things have changed and are getting worse. One poster even commented that anyone considering a move to Mexico is insane.
> As a comparison, in Thailand there are places that are unsafe, but they are the usual places, like Bangkok and the heavy tourist areas. Where I live in Chiang Mai province is very safe. I wouldn't recommend being in the center of town at 2 AM and falling down drunk, but in spite of all the negative in the news this is a very safe place for foreigners. What I'm saying is that there is a lot of hype and talking heads trying to sell their stories to the news media, when the reality is very different. How about Mexico? :noidea:


Your last paragraph says it all. Just replace "Thailand" with "Mexico", "Bangkok" with "any big city", "Chang Mai" with "any place in Mexico".

in Mexico there are places that are unsafe, but they are the usual places, like xxx and the heavy tourist areas. Where I live in yyy province is very safe. I wouldn't recommend being in the center of town at 2 AM and falling down drunk, but in spite of all the negative in the news this is a very safe place for foreigners. What I'm saying is that there is a lot of hype and talking heads trying to sell their stories to the news media, when the reality is very different. "


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I get real tired of people asking if Mexico is safe. So, please stay in Thailand.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I get real tired of people asking if Mexico is safe. So, please stay in Thailand.


Nothing wrong with asking, joaquin. That's one of the reasons why this forum exists - to let prospective expats know about the reality of life in Mexico, the good and the bad. Why does this topic bother you so much?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Nothing wrong with asking, joaquin. That's one of the reasons why this forum exists - to let prospective expats know about the reality of life in Mexico, the good and the bad. Why does this topic bother you so much?


So many people asking, "Is it safe?" Is Paris safe? Nice? Istanbul? And every time we say it is safe and use the same caution as you would where you live right now. Perhaps it is their lack of research into the safety of Mexico or Peru or anywhere else. Just hop on to a expat forum and ask. There have been people who tell us that some anonymous person said that Mexico is like the wild west when they have never visited. I, for one, will now refuse that respond to these questions.


----------



## pappabeemx (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been on here since 2011 and have seen that question more times than I need to.

Mexico is as safe or safer than ANYPLACE in the US. If you take the care that you're supposed to when going to a different place, you'll be just as safe. 

What I started suggesting years ago is this, If you are that afraid of what might happen if you lived in Mexico, then please stay home, We have enough people here who enjoy spreading the tales about problems. 

Just look at the gun play during the past month. How many people have been shot. You don't see the State Department telling people not to visit Dallas, LA, Cleveland, etc. But it seems that it's OK to take Mexican cities and send out warnings. 

My wife and I have NEVER and any problems. As a matter of fact, I've found some of the nicest people I've ever met.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Joaquinx, You have to realize that future expats at least for the USA are being bombarded with news reports how unsafe Mexico everyday on the nightly news....... Especially when there is a presidential candidate making speeches proclaiming all Mexicans are drug mules or rapists and will finish building a wall between our countries. 
Maybe there should be an FAQ like some other forums have and suggest new contributors read that section first, sometimes the search feature does not work well..
So you can state " I, for one, will now refuse that respond to these questions." and that's fine there will be plenty of other expats on this board who will answer newbies questions about safety or any other question.......


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

skip8622 said:


> What I'm saying is that there is a lot of hype and talking heads trying to sell their stories to the news media, when the reality is very different. How about Mexico? :noidea:


I'll go with the consensus here, Mexico is about as safe as anywhere, but then my perspective comes from having worked in South Central L.A. for 25 years. Tepito can't be much worse. I survived with a base of common sense, a goodly amount of precaution and a dash of paranoia. The worry warts have those proportions inverted. Pay attention, ask around and you'll do fine.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I get real tired of people asking if Mexico is safe. So, please stay in Thailand.


I think we all get very tired of that question. But, as Chicois8 says, people are bombarded with negative press about Mexico. Maybe, the only surprising thing is that anyone still considers Mexico as a possible destination. The only cure to being tired of hearing people ask if it is safe, is to stop reading these threads.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

To me lately there is a influx of newbies with multiple questions and instead of doing some real research they just start with questions like:

Is Mexico safe?
I’m moving to Mexico City, any expats?
Can I drink the water?
What’s the cost of living? etc.etc.

It is like people are watching FOX News too much or are watching old Hollywood stereotypical movies about Mexico or friends telling them it is so cheap in Mexico.

Seems folks are fed up with NOB B.S. or do not have sufficient funds to live in the USA. 
Maybe there should be a link to Rollys ( RIP ) board and is mandatory must read as you register for this site......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> To me lately there is a influx of newbies with multiple questions and instead of doing some real research they just start with questions like:
> 
> Is Mexico safe?
> I’m moving to Mexico City, any expats?
> ...


If newbies stopped asking questions, the site would wither away.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think much of the bad press about Mexico originates from some of the baser instincts commonly found among the uneducated and unwashed residing in trailer parks and awaiting the next welfare check. They see hard working Mexicans in the area as a threat.
Newbies, might also look into the geography and climate of Mexico, as well as its history, before asking their questions. It is a big and varied country with much to offer, but one must know what they are looking for, or wishing for. To ask, “What is it like?....is it safe?.....is it clean?, makes it difficult for us to resist responding with, Compared to what?, or Where? More specific questions are more likely to elicit useful responses......and, they are more fun to discuss.


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

I think that people have a very legitimate concern when they ask about personal safety in Mexico. I also agree that much of that concern stems from media outside of Mexico sometimes sensationalizing much of the violence that occurs here on a daily basis. But there is no denying there is a great deal of violence and crime. To do so is burying your head in the sand.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Since I don't live in Mexico (yet) I'll offer only links and quotes rather than opinion.

US State Department Travel Alerts and Warnings

Mexico Travel Warning

Turkey's not safe either. They issued a warning for Turkey after the coup. 

Thailand isn't safe either, though they don't have a current warning. There is text from the old warning on the State Department Thailand page:

Thailand Including this:


> The U.S. Embassy prohibits its personnel from traveling to the far south of Thailand – specifically, Narathiwat, Pattani, and Yala provinces – without prior approval, and Embassy personnel may go there only on work-essential travel.


The state department also has a warning for Europe as a whole. About they only place they don't have warnings for is the US, which is off-topic for them since they are issuing international travel warnings. I saw a headline recently that in the wake of police shootings in Dallas and Baton Rouge other governments are issuing warnings for the US, but I couldn't find a link.

Here's a quote from the Kidnapping section of the Canadian government's warning on Mexico: 


> Mexico has one of the highest kidnapping rates in the world. Traditional kidnapping for ransom is a serious problem in northern border cities and in Mexico City. Kidnappers target both the wealthy and middle class. Foreigners are not specifically targeted but may be if perceived as being wealthy.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> If newbies stopped asking questions, the site would wither away.


I am not saying newbies should not ask questions rather do some research like reading online blogs,a book or sites like Rollys, then come to this site and ask specific questions.


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> I am not saying newbies should not ask questions rather do some research like reading online blogs,a book or sites like Rollys, then come to this site and ask specific questions.


I have always thought that forums such as this are for the free exchange of information. . No prior experience or knowledge required is mentioned in the forum rules. A place where the novices can present their queries and those who wish to help, do so. Participation is, of course, voluntary. As is, if I am not mistaken, not participating.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess they should add France to the unsafe list...it is like any other place it is safe until it is not..


----------



## skip8622 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you.
It's a legitimate question, and it seems foolish not to ask, especially when others in this forum, living in Mexico, bring it up. Aside from that, if a person doesn't like the question, they can just not answer, [cut]


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

citlali said:


> I guess they should add France to the unsafe list...it is like any other place it is safe until it is not..


The state department issued a warning that specifically mentions France on May 31, before the Nice attack:



> As part of the State Department’s continuous efforts to provide Americans travelling abroad with information about relevant events, we are alerting U.S. citizens to the risk of potential terrorist attacks throughout Europe, targeting major events, tourist sites, restaurants, commercial centers and transportation. The large number of tourists visiting Europe in the summer months will present greater targets for terrorists planning attacks in public locations, especially at large events. This Travel Alert expires August 31, 2016.
> 
> France will host the European Soccer Championship from June 10 – July 10. Euro Cup stadiums, fan zones, and unaffiliated entertainment venues broadcasting the tournaments in France and across Europe represent potential targets for terrorists, as do other large-scale sporting events and public gathering places throughout Europe. France has extended its state of emergency through July 26 to cover the period of the soccer championship, as well as the Tour de France cycling race which will be held from July 2- 24.


I don't think anyone is well served by attitudes of complacency or denial, or partisan defense of their preferred country, no matter where they may live or travel. 

From the news, it appears that when in Mexico you are safer from terrorist attack than in Europe, Thailand or the US, but more at risk from drug gangs. You pays your money, and you takes your choice.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have lived in Mexico since 2001 and I am planning to continue on living here, I am from France and I am planning on continuing visiting there as well , I do not think I am in denial about anything but frankly I do not pay any attention to the State Department warnings.. 

I am one of those who is not going to stop doing what I enjoy because I am going to die.
My sister in Paris lives near one of the big target there so to get out of the area we have to go through that area...I guess I could say here and hide in a corner or just continuing visiting . If or when I die that will be the end of that trip.

So in the States I could get shot by a nut, in Germany knifed on a train , in France blown up by a terrorist and in Mexico killed in a cross fire.. and I cold also die slowly of a horribl cancer like many in my family do..ask me what I prefer..

Seriously is there an interesting country that is 100% safe? I do not think so.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Safety? most of it depends on your own common sense or lack of it. I live in a decent neighborhood with very little crime. But what does an in-denial older gringa do? Walks her little dog after dark while wearing visible gold jewelry. Guess what happened next? Bling gone; lady outraged, young fella supplied with the goods to hock for a party. 

In other words, don't live in fear, but don't leave your keys in the ignition and your front door open, either. This was true when I lived in San Francisco, way out in the country in CA and here in a Mexican town.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Mexico is relatively safe but there are definitely things you should know and consider if you want to live here. First off, there is a lot of poverty in Mexico and poverty makes some people look for less than scrupulous ways to get money. So, don't flaunt your wealth. Driving around in an expensive late-model car, wearing lots of jewelry or flashing around large sums of cash are all goods ways to make yourself a target. Drive conservative, dress conservative and don't carry around more cash or credit cards than you need.

There have been some homes in and around my neighborhood that have been broken into recently. But none of those appeared to have any kind of security and the break-ins happened while no one was home. It is best to have some kind of security for your home if you live in a middle or upper-middle class neighborhood. We have electrified wires, cameras and a dog; and I work from home. So, I feel pretty safe in this regard.

Yes, there are drug cartels in Mexico and yes, the people working in those organizations often believe, and for good reason, that they are immune from the laws and law enforcement. But, if you're not involved with those types of people, then it is highly unlikely that you're ever going to be targeted by them.

So, is Mexico safe? In my opinion Mexico is just like most other places in the world, it is as safe as you make it. Here is an interesting anecdote about safety in Mexico vs. the US. When I first started telling my friends in the US that I was planning to move to Mexico, the first thing they would ask and / or caution about was safety. Many of them, who had never even set foot in Mexico, would tell me how dangerous they thought it was.

After living here for almost a year, we were planning a trip back to the US for two weeks. All of my Mexican friends cautioned me to be careful because, "the US is such a dangerous place." From the news stories they were hearing here, everyone in the US walks around with a gun and you can get shot for no reason at schools, movie theaters or even at the post office.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> Mexico is relatively safe but there are definitely things you should know and consider if you want to live here. First off, there is a lot of poverty in Mexico and poverty makes some people look for less than scrupulous ways to get money. So, don't flaunt your wealth. Driving around in an expensive late-model car, wearing lots of jewelry or flashing around large sums of cash are all goods ways to make yourself a target. Drive conservative, dress conservative and don't carry around more cash or credit cards than you need..


That's me, living closer to the level of the local population than any other expat in town---and this not being Puerto Vallarta, my fellow NorthAms aren't here to be ostentatious either, except for a few overbuilt houses. One problem though, is that many Mexicans assume foreigners to be wealthy, even if you drive an old beater, live in a modest home, dress down and don't have hired help. Then they figure you're not only rich, but an eccentric miser as well.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Although personal safety is a concern once someone visits or moves here they have to consider safety of their money also...Most scams happen in tourist areas but many folks want to live in these areas also.....
From lawyers, real estate salespersons to Pemex stations and everything in between you must be on guard daily.........


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

You mean you didn't have to be on your guard back in the mother country re lawyers, real estate people, "financial advisers" and everything else? 

Can't help but chuckle about that one when remembering all the ways I was more or less taken to the wash house by those types.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> You mean you didn't have to be on your guard back in the mother country re lawyers, real estate people, "financial advisers" and everything else?


Not to mention their blue-collar brethren, mechanics and plumbers.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

No, born and raised in San Francisco I've never had a cop ask for a bribe, never had a gas attendant try to switch a $5 bill from a $50 dollar bill, Levi's were Levi's and being a retired plumber I never screwed anyone.. Guess you guys have never scene Mexico boards where it seems the majority of posts are complaining about scams, everything from fake silver to counterfeit drugs to now Mexican handicrafts made in China.......Do I have to make a list of scams?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexico has a lot of diffferent faces and I do not agree 100% about do not waer flashy jewelry , do not drive a fancy car etc.. but if you like that kind of thing do it where Mexicans do it, in the wealthier district where there are plenty of people doing just that, of course do not try that in Tepito or you may lose your jewelry and car pretty quickly..

Mexico is like many other countries , they are very wealthy people and very poor people, do not look poor in the rich districts and do not look rich in the poor districtss, that is just plain old comon sense.

I work with a group of people who do not assume foreigners are the rich guys, actually in that group I am by far the poorest person..


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

citlali said:


> Mexico has a lot of diffferent faces and I do not agree 100% about do not waer flashy jewelry , do not drive a fancy car etc.. but if you like that kind of thing do it where Mexicans do it, in the wealthier district where there are plenty of people doing just that, of course do not try that in Tepito or you may lose your jewelry and car pretty quickly..
> 
> Mexico is like many other countries , they are very wealthy people and very poor people, do not look poor in the rich districts and do not look rich in the poor districtss, that is just plain old comon sense.
> 
> I work with a group of people who do not assume foreigners are the rich guys, actually in that group I am by far the poorest person..


Yes, the people that advise others not to drive nice cars, wear jewelry etc should tell the mexicanas hanging around Andares in Guadalajara with their 30,000 peso Gucci or Burberry handbags slung over their shoulders or hipsters cruising Masaryk in Mexico City in their late model BMW, Mercedes, Land Rovers that they are just looking for trouble.

They should see all the juniors' nice rides their daddies bought them parked in the parking lot on the Tec de Monterrey campus in Guadalajara.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I was at a meeting at a corporate office at the Andares mall today and there is plenty of expensive flashy cars and jewelry there . That is excatly what made me write this post.

I walked out of there feeling really poor..I do not hunt big game in Africa or Alaska , I do not have a private jet and so on..there is more than one face to Mexico and in that world no one think or talk about foreigners being rich, acually the word does not come up The US is there to go shopping and to the doctor or do business, Europe is for culture, Africa for hunting and so on..


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I believe it is far less dangerous for people in their own country to exhibit wealth than it is for foreigners to do so. The wealthy in their own country, be it Mexico or anywhere else, are very likely "connected," one way or another. Taking something from them could become a very regrettable mistake. On the other hand, foreigners often have little recourse.

So, even if you're flaunting your wealth in the exact same place where wealthy Mexicans flaunt theirs, you are still making yourself a target, in my opinion. I do not consider myself wealthy by any means but, even so, I just do not see the need for or the point of making a show of material possessions. At the stage of life I now find myself, I would much rather have my money in the bank rather than parked on the street or strapped around my wrist or my neck.


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

dwwhiteside said:


> I believe it is far less dangerous for people in their own country to exhibit wealth than it is for foreigners to do so. The wealthy in their own country, be it Mexico or anywhere else, are very likely "connected," one way or another. Taking something from them could become a very regrettable mistake. On the other hand, foreigners often have little recourse.
> 
> So, even if you're flaunting your wealth in the exact same place where wealthy Mexicans flaunt theirs, you are still making yourself a target, in my opinion. I do not consider myself wealthy by any means but, even so, I just do not see the need for or the point of making a show of material possessions. At the stage of life I now find myself, I would much rather have my money in the bank rather than parked on the street or strapped around my wrist or my neck.


Actually, the wealthier here are targets of kidnappings. Whether they show off their wealth or not.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes the criminals are pretty good at figuring out how to extract money from families wether they show their money or not, they even go after people who do not have money..

There are plenty of Mexicasn flaunting their cars when you go to the right area not so many in poor areas where the expensive pick ups seem to be as high as it gets..but that is showing off just the same.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow...how terrible. My condolences. We were in Celaya a few weeks ago and made that drive to/from QRO several times. We never had any safety/security issues. We always avoid traveling at night whenever possible in Mexico. However, we always heard the roads around Celaya were generally safe.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

We were in Queretaro a few weeks ago and had a great time. It's a fairly big city and we drove around much of it, walked through downtown, and looked at several neighborhoods. We never felt unsafe or unsecure. I'd take a look at the US State Dept Travel warnings and follow common sense safety rules. Don't travel at night, don't look like a rich ******, don't carry alot of cash, don't drive a flash luxury car, and stay out of high crime areas. The Northern Mexico States and the drug routes tend to have most of the drug related violence.


----------



## RAD6150 (Aug 14, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> Joaquinx, You have to realize that future expats at least for the USA are being bombarded with news reports how unsafe Mexico everyday on the nightly news....... Especially when there is a presidential candidate making speeches proclaiming all Mexicans are drug mules or rapists and will finish building a wall between our countries.
> Maybe there should be an FAQ like some other forums have and suggest new contributors read that section first, sometimes the search feature does not work well..
> So you can state " I, for one, will now refuse that respond to these questions." and that's fine there will be plenty of other expats on this board who will answer newbies questions about safety or any other question.......


That is exactly so... I can understand people getting tired of the same old question over and over... I didn't ask it because I am going to read around the forums and "lurk" as another person stated in a different thread. If someone doesn't want to respond, that is fine but no need to be snippy towards them - it isn't the same person, it is just another person with no idea that the question is tiresome to vets of the forum... Just MHO...


----------



## RAD6150 (Aug 14, 2016)

lagoloo said:


> Safety? most of it depends on your own common sense or lack of it. I live in a decent neighborhood with very little crime. But what does an in-denial older gringa do? Walks her little dog after dark while wearing visible gold jewelry. Guess what happened next? Bling gone; lady outraged, young fella supplied with the goods to hock for a party.
> 
> In other words, don't live in fear, but don't leave your keys in the ignition and your front door open, either. This was true when I lived in San Francisco, way out in the country in CA and here in a Mexican town.


I actually do leave my key in the ignition and don't even know where a key to my house is... I know I would not do the same in Mexico though. I live near Detroit and haven't locked my door or been robbed my entire life. Just like here in Detroit, I think you just have to be smart about where you go and what you do. One thing I am not is a victim and I never look like a potential one either...:fencing:


----------

